# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in linkerarm

## jdebokx

Als ik op een plekje druk in mijn oksel voel ik een pijn die door de binnenkant van mijn arm naar mijn elleboog trekt.
Komt dit bekend voor bij iemand?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi,
Ik zie dat dit een oude post is zonder antwoord...
Ben je er al achter wat het was?
Ik heb dit zelf nog nooit meegemaakt, maar misschien overbelasting of ontsteking van een spier of een verkeerde beweging, teveel getild, iets anders gebeurd?

----------

